# Hobby Motorhome Importers



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

I URGENTLY NEED THE CONTACTS DETAILS OF THE HOBBY IMPORTERS IN GB.

Hope some one can help today.

Paul


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

This may of use

http://www.hobbycaravansuk.co.uk/contact.php


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2011)

Just do a `Google` search and you will be able to find the one closest to you.
Regards napoleon :?


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-reply-107355.html*

stowmarket caravans suffolk


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Ambergate Caravans,Ambergate Derbyshire,it site is just off the A6,going towards Ripley,they have a shop on site to.
Ted.


----------

